# OG and Bubba Kush...the lie



## NorCalHal (Aug 10, 2008)

If you have smoked herb in the last few years, I am sure you have heard of OG and Bubba Kush.
Now, I am old skool and have been growin' for a LONG time. Been to Amsterdam and I live in Nor-Cal and have seen it all. I can remember when OG and Bubba came into play. I watched it first hand get pumped up on varios forums as being "the one".
Now, I must say that OG and Bubba are definatly tasty and grow well. Very unique taste.
I have ran the OG for a while now, just because folks freak out for it. 
But as for being "the one"...no way. There is way better smoke out there that slaps Kush, imho.

Anyway, here is a great Vid that tells the story. Yes, this all happened, as I was a part of the forums during all of this.

Can't wait to hear the replies!


hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xZhJW4jlMQ[/URL]


----------



## Melissa (Aug 10, 2008)

*ive seen it before ,,allways makes me :giggle: tho :48:*


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya, isn't that great. 
I live in cali, and all I hear about is both of these strains being "the one", drives me crazy. 
I do agree that it is great smoke, but there is alot better.


----------



## Dadgumit (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoa.... :shocked:  

You know, I was given what was (supposedly) some OG Kush and I thought to myself, "If THIS is OG Kush what in the HELL are people so hyped aobut???"   Just like the video said, it smelled pretty good, a little different, and it had SOME red hairs - but I was less than impressed...

Now, I know that there are people out there who SOME HOW, SOME WAY :confused2:  get twizzled off of "brown-brick" - but that being said - if what I had really was OG Kush (and I have no reason to believe that it wan't) I can say that I have had WAY better!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 10, 2008)

I have heard alot of folks talking this strain up like i would want a plant in my grow area that dries to a few grams and supposedly is the holy grail. Seems to me the holy grail plant would give you long lasting highs or stones that last for hours and produces a lb a plant. 

Until i find that BUBBA or OG won't find it's way into my grow area.

Bubba Kush can be found locally here.. but i won't pay the price.

The bubba i speak of is supposedly born and bred right here in the South. Not from Cali as stated. 
It goes by a few names here. Alabama Kush, Bubba, or just kush.... I haven't had the chance to smoke it but i hear it's decent bud. But for what 1 plant of it produces, it's not worth it.now, what's going around here, might not be the real deal, but i don't have anything to compare it to. 

Seems to me people already realized the hype was just that..... hype


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2008)

hee hee he.. I agree with the hype and marketing of those two strains. But I know too, that it depends somewhat on the pheno that you have.  Though I'm still searching for that "graille" . 
  I 'had' the ghost cutting of the OG, but lost it due to it's finicky nature. VERY potent..IMO. But a weak yielder, tough to clone, and generaly finicky about it's environment. Still wis h I had it back. 
  I still posses the "pre-98" bubba cut. Probably the purest indica plant that I've seen or grown.  I've never had one exceed 4 feet or so in heiight, leaves as big as a frying pan with fingers 2 inches wide. Extreemly short internodal growth and thick heavy vegetation. 
Not my 'graille' either but worthy of keeping in my stable. 
I didn't find any my og pics.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 10, 2008)

I have grown the Bubba and the vid does show a TRUE Bubba Kush plant in full bud.
I hafta agree Hick, the OG, imho, is pure indy. I'll have to take some pics as I just started another OG grow. And, as you said, I pulled a few leaves as big as a fryin' pan, just monsters.
To get yeild out of her, I have to top quite a bit, and still average about 2 oz. dried per plant. The best I have done was 4, and she was a freak for sure.

This was the first time I saw the vid. I knew the e-drama back in the day about it, so the vid made me laugh. It's true. But, I give props to those cats, they did market it well. And, they are some of my fav strains. But cmon meow, don't state falsehoods about it, the smoke speaks for itself. But I don't think the "masses" would have hooked onto it if it was not for the "hype" brought on in certain forums.

If you want to find those strains, I located Mr. orgnkid and he started Elite Seed Comapany. Some super bomb strains from what I can gather. I am going to roll the dice and get a few beans from him and see how it goes.
Some crazy crosses for sure. Mostly all Kush and Deisel crosses. Don't get much better then that.

But yet, I hesitate. I guess I am looking for some other opionions about all of this before I roll the dice. The beans are fair priced, so thats not the issue. It's more, do I want to trust these cats? Maybe you can all do a little research and post up your thoughts on it.

And Mr. Wakeandbake, I hear ya man. I just talked to a guy today that "met" the man who started the OG Kush. You hear these stories all the time out here in cali. But I can honestly say that if anyone is the real "holder" of the origanal OG Kush, it would have to be Orgnkid, cause noone had heard of it before his forum posts began a few years ago, imho. Who really knows for sure? I do know, once you have it, you know it's a different genetic then you have grown b4.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 10, 2008)

Great video my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 10, 2008)

interesting video NorCal...my favorite thing about the good "kush" was always the taste.  the high was decent but not extraordinary.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Aug 10, 2008)

Having smoked several different batches of the OG I must say I have had some that was MUCH better than others, the best batch I ever had they were all tiny DENSE FROSTY light green nuggets and me and my buddy called them coals because they would keep burning  and one of the best highs of any weed I've tried, just wish I could fine a batch like that one again.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 11, 2008)

I just had a good amount of OG Kush from California. I really liked it. I didn't grow it myself, I just bought a bag that lasted me awhile and I just got finished with it yesterday. My favorite part about it was the inscent-like smell it produced when lit.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 3, 2008)

MJ is just like any other medicine, what works for some, doesnt work for others.

But IMO Kush is always dependable. Kush's fragrance along with that expansion is where its at. I can always rely on bubba. Right now as we speak I have some tasty purple bubba. I also have one more nug of some super bubba that I picked up in dana point. If you guys are lucky enough to get your hands on Super OG, I highly recommend it. Super Og and Super Silver are the two best I have ever smoked. Been looking for that high every since. Believe me, there are several fine strains out there. But overall, kush delivers in ways that others cant.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya, The hype over kush is a little crazy, BUT, I must say, I just chopped down some Jack Herer and some Kush. Now, I love the old skool JH, biggest producer I have seen yet, but damnit, that Kush just tastes BOMB!!

The new craze is going to be Sours. Anything Sour. The hype machine has already started on this, and I must say, TASTY!! But still, that damn Kush still tastes great. 

Hick and some of the older cats may remember the old skool Skunk from Humbolt back in the day. This kush reminds me of that Skunky taste and smell.

And as you said Hick, PHENO type. As this kush gets passed along, I am seeing bigger and bigger differances in smoke quality with this.
That is why I am looking into that crazy Gel cloning thing. Just to have the ability to save phenos for the future!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 9, 2008)

so much skunk, jack Herer, an super silver haze, i ant smoked brick weed since happy days, mangoila indoglo, bubble gum an blue berry, so many names cuz theres something about marry. 

Kush is for kids. smoke some real stuff.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 9, 2008)

I've stopped keeping track of what beans I grow, for the most part...there's WAY too much in a name and with all the different pheno of each strain, ya never know what you'll get.

 I just mix a bunch of badass beans together, and plant the ones I pull out.

 If I get something good, I keep it


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> Kush is for kids. smoke some real stuff.



..OUCH!!...


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I have grown the Bubba and the vid does show a TRUE Bubba Kush plant in full bud.
> I hafta agree Hick, the OG, imho, is pure indy. I'll have to take some pics as I just started another OG grow. And, as you said, I pulled a few leaves as big as a fryin' pan, just monsters.
> To get yeild out of her, I have to top quite a bit, and still average about 2 oz. dried per plant. The best I have done was 4, and she was a freak for sure.
> 
> ...


 
I have a few of his beans now. genetics do look pretty good.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 10, 2009)

man sorry but i gotta say something for the kush... first of all i don't know where all this guys are from but I come from southern california no city name so no one start talking crap but LA county.  and gentlement KUSH is one of my all times favorite, i love all the other breads as well.  lets be real if u get Bubba or OG kush from a good grower or laboratory "the isht hits you hard like most kushes should do... now taste in my opinion is always very distinctive with Og n Bubba n so is the smell. smells just like it taste all kushes do grown by careful growers.  Master kush is also very nice most of the kush hybryds now days are real strong stony with its exeptions like for example i had og banana the other day but it was a sativa dominant... i want an indica when i get kush and this was from a pharmacy in La county.  the other day i had mr. nice guy, ak-47, baby venom, Og kush, bubba kush master kush, treinwreck, g-13,banana og, pure kush, sweet kush, granddadddy purps, and out of all the Og n the bubba where the strongest periiod take it from me i'm not saying Og, bubba or master are number one
but they are BOMB weed better than regular chronic later


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 10, 2009)

cool lil video. that plant at the end was a beast.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

I laugh a lot - when I realize that there are actually people out there that think important items of value _originate _on the internet....


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

I am not so interested in strains as I am in quality grown and dried flowers...
any strain can be turned to **** IMO...just like a lot of bagseed can turn out nicely with proper care. I have had OG..wasnt impressed. I am sure it was the strain and the way it was grown. I prefer purples tho.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Sep 11, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I laugh a lot - when I realize that there are actually people out there that think important items of value _originate _on the internet....


for that reason the internet is a GREAT place to hate! You have a captive audience that pretty much laps up whatever you put out there. And even if it's not inflammatory, they can take harmless comments out of context and run with it.


----------

